# Hat jemand zufällig einen Uzzi DH oder M1 Umlenkhebel liegen?



## boe_ser (25. September 2018)

Hallo,

da ich meinem 2001er SL einen etwas längeren Dämpfer spendieren möchte, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem längeren Umlenkhebel.

Der des alten Uzzi DH wäre ideal (SLX ist zu lang), M1 könnte eventuell auch passen (wenn die Breite der Sitzstrebe oben halbwegs passt).

Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch was in der Restekiste. Würde mich freuen.

Wenn nichts aufzutreiben sein sollte, werde ich wohl fräsen müssen...

Danke schonmal

Jörg


----------



## boe_ser (15. Oktober 2018)

Habe es jetzt doch mit einem SLX-Umlenkhebel probiert und siehe da: passt einwandfrei.

Brauche also keinen mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

